# I really could use some advice right about now....



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

My first dog ever was max, a Beagle purchased at a pet store when I was about 7. My family are not "dog people" and I was not educated nor old enough to know the horrors of puppy mills, and he was that cute little "shiloh" dog in the window, and my mom bought him for me. It only took 7 years of begging. 

Max was diagnosed with epilepsy around 3 years old, and was on medication up until almost 3 years ago, when I took corn and wheat and soy out of his diet. No more seizures. On top of that, though, he's had digestive issues his whole life (granted most of that life was on Pedigree) is in tact, and has spent a good majority of his time outside. (In the beginning per my mom's rules, then later by his own choice.)

Max was a family dog, though primarily mine, as I was the one who WANTED a dog, and the one who took care of him. That being said, when we moved out of San Diego, my brother was the only one with a fenced yard, so naturally that's just where he's been the last three years. 

okay. So that's the good majority of the background info. 

Last year, he started looking suuuuuper bloated, and was really sensitive all over. He also had blood in his urine. We took him to the vet and kid kidney and liver function were both pretty bad. His energy was really low, but he'd still get that spark in his eyes when people came home, or mealtime. 

Yesterday he lost his appetite entirely, and Today he started dripping blood from his penis, and it dehydrated, so my brother rushed him in. After an exam, turns out he has a growth on his prostate, and he won't sit in one position (though he struggles getting up and down) and appears to be in a lot of discomfort. 

BUT he still has that sparkle....


What the heck do I do? :frown: Vet said typically they'd neuter, but he's so old...


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

I'd say neuter...it will help, and we've neutered dogs as old as 16.

Sure it's a risk, but if he still has that spark, it's worth it.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm SO torn. It's been downhill for about a year, and everyone has been saying it's time to put him down. I have not seen him today or yesterday... my brother said he seems vacant and depressed today. I guess I'll see for myself after work. Could the clock be ANY slower? 
We've been advised against neutering him when he was having frequent seizures, is part of why he's in tact. Granted we didn't really think of it or try until he was like 5 or 6. My vet now said under other circumstances he wouldn't advise doing it, but that he has lived a long good life, and it's entirely up to US on what we feel we should do. 
And then my brother turned US into ME. 
And I have no freaking clue. none.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I would also neuter him if he was my dog. What else is there really to do? As long as they monitor him really closely it shouldn't be a really risky proceedure, since neuters take like ten minutes tops. Good luck with the decision and keep us posted!!!


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

I honestly think the time to put him down is quckly approaching if not already here. Having said that, if you have the choice between neutering and putting down and you can't decide which, neutering is the answer. You can always put him down later when you feel the time is right.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

You know, I think we'll try neutering him. 
Seems like a no brainer, I must not be thinking clearly. The vet (from what my brother told me) implied that he doesn't think we should. Comments like "In any OTHER situation, we'd go ahead and neuter him" "IF he were otherwise in good health" "IF it wasn't so risky"
He's still there, they have him on fluids because he was super dehydrated, but will be sending him home today. 
I guess it made me feel like it wasn't fair to Max to try. I am going to go over after work today... and see for myself what "max is vacant and depressed" really means. :frown:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I went to see Max. 
It's not good. He didn't get up when I got there, And when I got food out for him, I set the bowl down, and rather than wag his tail and perk up, he struggled to get up, sniffed the bowl, grunted... and laid back down. 
We're waiting a couple days, maybe it'll get better? maybe? 
:frown::frown::frown:
My brother was understating it when he said Max was vacant today. His eyes have been going cloudy all year, but it was still like he was there, the lights were on. Today: nothing.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear that about Max. Its good that you could see for yourself. I know how difficult this is for you. I think Max just made your decision for you.

Hugs,
Bill


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

When I made the decision to put Kodi down, I based it on his quality of life. What is Max's quality of life right now? Let Max tell you....

I am so sorry you are facing this type of decision. My heart goes out to you as this type of decision is one that hits you hard. :frown: ((Hugs))


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I think too the dog lets you know when it's time. I feel terrible for you.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Sorry to hear about Max. I think he's trying to tell you that something has to be done...


----------



## Lauryn2000 (Sep 18, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your dog.
Went through that twice last year.....:frown:


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Your in a tough position . Good Luck with whatever you decide is the right course to go with.


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

Personally I would let him go. Hes had a nice life, fun life..long life. Now I think hes saying that hes calling it quits. But that's just me. When the bad days out weigh the good days its time to let go, that's how I put it. Plus the vet said he shouldn't really be neutered etc. My experience with vets who push neutering, suddenly don't want to that tells you. You could try it, but would he recover from the procedure?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

every dog is different.....

in less than two years, we've had to say good bye to four dogs...all around the same age....each with a different story...

all in all, if i've learned nothing else....they really do tell us they are tired or done or ready......

i know what you're going through....truly i do..and i agree with bill. i think max has given you an answer. might not be the one you want to hear....

my prayers for both of you.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

We had max neutered, and he stayed at the vet for two nights following. 
It's been over a week now, and he's not recovering like he should be. The absorbable sutures.. well... absorbed, and he had to be restitched while I was out of town this weekend, because he's not healed. 
My sister from Texas is in town, who comes MAYBE once a year if she's lucky, and the plan is to set Max free this week, while my entire family can be here. We're even trying to have Champ brought up from Las Vegas to be there. They were buddies. They used to play "magic carpet" as we called it. Sweet old Max would sit on a blanket or rug, and Champ would grab one end, and do zoomies around the yard, while frail Max would be along for the ride. 
I'm at peace with this. 
That does not go to say that I'm not heartbroken. of course, I am. But 14+ years for a pet shop puppy.... I think we done good.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I've had to do this twice with my 14 year old dogs. Broke my heart so badly I've never got over it. I feel for you.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i think ya done good, too.


----------



## John Rambo (Sep 27, 2010)

:smile: You did real good with this special dog. U have given him that "extra" chance hoping for the best, yet it just did not work out. Letting go of a loved one is tough, but their quality of life and dignity deserve it. My prayers are with you and your extended family.


----------



## Spaz (Sep 3, 2009)

*hugs*

I just had my 14 year old lab mixed pts back in May. Her kidneys were failing. The vet said she had probably 3-4 months. Once I found out I set the appointment for a week later. I spent everyday with her. I was so torn because she still seemed to have that sparkle when we went to park. I kept asking people if they thought I was doing the right thing and I learned that only I could answer that since I knew her best. Finally the day of I brought her to the park she ran her little heart out. When she was done she jumped in the car, we got to the vet's office she dragged me to the door which she was always reluctant to go in.

I held her as she went and I cried like a baby. But you know what? When she took her last breathe all my "what ifs" went with her. I was finally at peace and knew I had done the right thing. 

I didn't want to wait to watch her suffer. I wanted her to go with some dignity and I feel she did.

Boy now I'm crying


----------

